# Transporting scaffolding



## tonyeastern (Jul 21, 2008)

I have 2-7x14 enclosed trailers for my crews to work out of and 1-7x16 flat deck for materials. When we need to move scaffolding around I hate to shove it in the enclosed trailers so we are always loading and unloading the flat deck. I would like to have just one more trailer(maybe) to set the staging (5x5), decks and braces on safely. Any ideas and pictures would be helpfull.

Tony


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

how many individual frames?


----------



## tonyeastern (Jul 21, 2008)

Right now we have 20 ends, 20 braces and 7 decks. I would make it room for 40,40 and 10.

Tony


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

i may have misunderstood your post, I was going to suggest making a fixture to stand a few frames over the tongue of the existing box trailer. Assuming the front of the box is flat 10 maybe but 20 or 40 way too much. 40 frames makes a stack over 5 feet high .


----------



## tonyeastern (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Al, I think this will end up being a separate trailer.

Tony


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe you could weld up some type of removable frame for the front of you flat trailer and just strap the bunks to it. I have 2 eyebolts in the front of my dump trailer and just strap to them.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

if you only needed half of that you could make two sets of roof racks over the box trailer to carry the frames. thats still two piles 15 inches high though. of frames alone. you can make an over under roof rack system to carry some x bracing under them. You have to keep in mind the load capacity. I am assuming you are trying to avoid multiple trips with multiple trailers?


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 30 5x6 sections and 4 aluminium planks with cross bracing . I just load them in a dump trailer with a skid steer . My mason had a 7x12 10'000 lb trailer with a rack to hold them. It looked like a granite delivery truck with a 24" area on the bottom for planks. He had over 100 frames and there was room for more. He had a steel head board and slip in sides and back about 36" high . Is nice to have a dedicated trailer for scaffold. I was always the guy at the shop in the dark loading the dam pipes .


----------



## tonyeastern (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guy's, I found a website (skaf-pac) this mourning that makes trailers if you want to have a look. This is what I had in mind. The concrete form guy's have trailers that store forms kind of like this. Thanks for all the help.

Tony


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have seen our masons use metal frames that can hold probably 40 scaffold frames on and the braces lay under the frames. The frames are square on the bottom with a brace in the middle and about 20 frames on each side. They use a Lull to pick it off the trailer and bring it to where they need it. If you don't need to pick it up you could just bolt it to the trailer and store the planks/braces under the frames. I couldn't find any pics on the internet but i tried to draw one quick, hope it helps!


----------

